# Solar Panels



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

We are currently considering solar panels in our Polemi home, and were interested in hearing of other people's experiences, good and bad. We have a decent sized garden and were considering allocating part of it for solar panels. Would that be cheaper than the usual root of putting it on the roof?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I take it you mean Photo voltaic panels to generate electricity?
We have them on our roof and we are very happy we had them installed. Our electricity bills are literally only the standing charge with our actual usage being free.
I don't know what difference there is between having on the roof or the ground. A lot would depend on which direction your roof faces or how much space you have in your garden which is in full sunlight all day. the panels need to be south facing to get the best results. Ours are South West facing which is just about ok.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, Photovoltaic panels.

I found this bumf about them:

Net-Metering 3KW - GESOLAR Cyprus

They speak about 20m square space needed minimum. That sounds a bit big. Might they mean 20 square metres?

Who did you use, if you don't mind me asking? And would you recommend them? We have a fairly big garden, so we should be able to accommodate them that way.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SunnyPaphos said:


> Yes, Photovoltaic panels.
> 
> I found this bumf about them:
> 
> ...


we don't have a particularly big roof as part of our roof is terraced but we have 12 panels. 
we used a company that is based here In Konia and we would definitely recommend them to anyone. They are very efficient and very clean workers. Also not rip of merchants like some.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

Who was the company, if you don't mind me asking? If I google "solar panels konia" I just get lots of property pages. 

They are certainly nearer than the company I linked to above. They were in Nicosia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SunnyPaphos said:


> Who was the company, if you don't mind me asking? If I google "solar panels konia" I just get lots of property pages.
> 
> They are certainly nearer than the company I linked to above. They were in Nicosia.


I cant remember the name. I will pm you Alexis telephone number.

Edit
Dennis has remembered they are called Solar Technologies.
Their office in not in Konia its in Paphos. The owner lives in Konia.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We had a 'negotiable' quote of €6750 for a 4kw system but decided before seriously following this up and getting other prices we would monitor our electricity consumption over 12 months to establish the pay back period to see if it was worth while.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

From what I've read a payback period of about 5 years is not unreasonable. It all depends on how much you use in the first place though. We like our aircon, and Polemi can get chilly in the winter, so I am anticipating our usage to be high enough to make it viable.


----------

